#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-04
<wujie> 各位好
<wujie> 问个问题，中华民国还在么
<icman> 你是無解嗎
<wujie> 恩？
<icman> 是嗎？
<wujie> 我有点疑惑，不知道台湾政府的教科书是怎么写的，中华民国是否存在呢？
<icman> 也沒什麼好疑惑的
<icman> 反正在不在，也沒什麼差別
<icman> 你還是得吃飯
<wujie> 大陆这里说不存在了，但外国网站还说存在，
<icman> 對你很重要嗎
<wujie> 不知道哪个在说谎额
<icman> 有關係嗎?
<wujie> 我喜欢知道真相
<icman> 喔
<wujie> 嘻嘻
<wujie> 我很好奇你们那的全民选举，在大陆没有这个
<icman> 你要不要去專門討論的channel問比較快？@@
<icman> 在這裡問，你的名字就是你的答案
<wujie> Xchat有这个讨论区么
<icman> 你可以自己開一間，再自己找人進去聊嘍
<wujie> 恩，还有个问题，你们用什么聊天软件阿，QQ在那有市场不
<icman> 不曉得
<wujie> 你有什么阿，QQ用不
<icman> 沒有欸
<wujie> 哦，我给你个网址，里面有DEB格式的wineQQ
<icman> 呃，沒打算用這個
<wujie> http://dl.dbank.com/c0ubxrf11t
<wujie> 很多，还有微软的office
<wujie_> -locobot 是谁呀
<wujie_> 请问有人玩星际2么
<wujie_> 星海争霸2
<wujie_> Ubuntu11.04预热贴一：Unity 界面的快捷键列表
<wujie_> 2011年4月3日 lingyired 3 条评论
<wujie_> 分享到新浪微博 分享到腾讯微博 分享到Google buzz 分享到Twitter 分享到豆瓣
<wujie_> Super  -单击   开启Unity面板
<wujie_> Super  -按住   调用启动器面板，按住super之后按数字键就可以打开启动器面板上对应的程序。
<wujie_> Super + T        打开回收站
<wujie_> Super + A        打开程序目录
<wujie_> Super + F        打开文件夹目录
<wujie_> Super + S        打开工作区管理器
<wujie_> Alt + F1          聚焦到启动器面板上
<wujie_> ctrl + alt + T   打开终端
<wujie_> ctrl + alt + 方向键   切换工作区
<wujie_> ctrl + alt + shift + 方向键   把当前窗口移动到其它工作区
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 7 – 放置窗口到屏幕左上角。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 8 – 放置窗口到屏幕上半部分。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 9 – 放置窗口到屏幕右上角。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 4 – 放置窗口到屏幕左侧。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 5 – 在屏幕中间位置居中/最大化窗口。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 6 – 放置窗口到屏幕右侧。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 1 – 放置窗口到屏幕左下角。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 2 – 放置窗口到屏幕下半部分。
<icman> stop
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 3 – 放置窗口到屏幕右下角。
<wujie_> * Ctrl-Alt-Numpad 0 – 最大化窗口。
<wujie_> Mouse Tricks （鼠标技巧）
<wujie_> * 最大化 – 拖动窗口到顶部面板就会最大化该窗口。
<wujie_> * 最大化按钮上中击 – 垂直最大化窗口。
<wujie_> * 最大化按钮上右击 – 水平最大化窗口。
<wujie_> * 平铺 – 拖动窗口到左边/右边边缘，会自动在屏幕的一边平铺窗口。
<wujie_> * 恢复 – 在顶部面板会把最大化的窗口的标题栏往下托会自动还原到原始大小。
<wujie_> * 在应用程序的启动器图标上中击 – 如果之前已打开过此程序，此操作会为该程序再打开一个新的独立进程。
<wujie_> * 在顶部面板上中击（不是菜单）- 把当前窗口放置到所有窗口的最后面。
<wujie_> 谁装了11.04了
<wujie_> 问下如何升级内核
<wujie_> 牛哥哥，教我如何装linux内核阿
<wujie_> win7
<wujie_> win7皮肤安装指令：
<wujie_> wget http://web.lib.sun.ac.za/ubuntu/files/help/theme/gnome/win7-setup.sh
<wujie_> chmod +x win7-setup.sh
<wujie_> 想找个台湾女朋友
<wujie_> 有女生玩ubuntu么
<wujie_> 好好奇
<wujie_> 台湾朋友好
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-05
<wujie_> 菜鸟来也
<wujie_> 塞班开源了
<wujie_> 好像雨林木风的网管也回家扫墓了，两天没更新了
<wujie_> GNOME3明天有可能发布
<LeaoX> 幫助文檔打不開，怎麼解決
<icman> 觀落陰?
<LeaoX> 嗯 ？
<icman> 要別人幫你，你可能要多說一點"症狀" 才行@@
<LeaoX> 面板上面不是有個問好的幫助文檔嗎？我點劉之後沒有任何反應阿。。
<icman> 什麼面板？
<icman> 那你怎麼知道上來irc問的？
<LeaoX> ubuntu 10.04的上面的面板
<LeaoX> 找不到解決方法才來的。。。
<icman> 真妙@@
<LeaoX> 。。。。！！！
<icman> 那一排的東西比較像 捷徑
<LeaoX> 您知道怎麼解決嗎/。。
<DaBao> “系統”菜單中也有幫助的
<icman> 不知道@@
<LeaoX> 是的  就是一個快捷鍵
<icman> 那你直接去找那個程式可能會放在什麼地方可能比較快
<DaBao> 是不是被你卸載了啊？
<LeaoX> 謝謝   但是系統菜單的幫助點擊劉之後也是沒反應的
<icman> 然後幫那個捷徑改路徑之類的
<DaBao> 看看軟體中心中有沒有安裝幫助
<byonk> DaBao, 真的有可以install!!
<LeaoX> 安裝了，但是我現在的版本是10.04，是從上以一個版本升級升上來的
<LeaoX> 不知道是不是因為升級的緣故。。
<LeaoX> 之前使用9.04的時候是正常的
<byonk> 我想應該是!~
<icman> 可能人品不好 (誤)
 * icman 光速逃~
<LeaoX> 。。。
<LeaoX> 我試試卸載幫助之後重新安裝吧
<icman> 你是要看什麼的說明檔？@@
<DaBao> 感覺 man 更實在些
<icman> 真的
<LeaoX> 仍然不行/。
<DaBao> 。。。。。
<DaBao> 無招，等大俠出場
<LeaoX> 我只是想看這個yelp
<byonk> 完全 delete 在install
<LeaoX> 想學習下而已  並不是遇到劉麻煩
<DaBao> 網上搜索吧
<icman> man yelp ?@@
<byonk> ~$: yelp 試試 能不能打開~
<DaBao> yelp --help
<LeaoX> 完全delete 再卸載也是一樣的，，
<DaBao> 鄙人一般不升級，都是重灌
<icman> @@
<byonk> @~@
<DaBao> 所以無問題
<icman> 他bye了 @@
<DaBao> 。。。。。
<icman> 不曉得他怎麼完全delete的
<DaBao> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<DaBao> 哎，算了
<DaBao> 看書，遁！
<byonk> apt-get --purge remore filename!
<l135790w> 最近慣了雙系統
<l135790w> Win 7 和 Linux ubuntu 10.10
<l135790w> 但是好多其他作業系統......
<l135790w> 有人知道要怎麼改grub選單嗎？
<hychen> l135790w: http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=GRUB_2_%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<l135790w> hychen ,感恩哦～～～
<l135790w> 不小心安裝了好多LINUX 好想刪掉......
<l135790w> grub2選單亂成一團
<l135790w> 請問有人有 研究C++的irc地址嗎?
<extraymond_> 請問有人知道該怎麼把xchat裡的中文字改成不要標楷體嗎？
<extraymond_> 喔～我成功了，我把字體改成Dorid Sans Fallback就ok了，但用Droid Sans Mono就不行，這樣正常嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-06
<Kandu> 這個詞 “binutils” 如何發音呢？“binary utilities”？
<zhenbeiju55> 我回來拉
<zhenbeiju55> 還是沒人歡迎誒
<byonk> @~@
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵哈
<zhenbeiju55> 上個星期天好像在火車站碰見一個台灣美女~~
<zhenbeiju55> 向我問路誒
<zhenbeiju55> 好像是你們哪裏的口音
<yao_ziyuan> (23时10分32秒) yao_ziyuan: 打听一下，
<yao_ziyuan> (23时10分37秒) yao_ziyuan: 事到如今，
<yao_ziyuan> (23时10分45秒) yao_ziyuan: irc 上有没有大型的中文茶馆频道阿
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-07
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 在不在？
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<zhenbeiju55> 昨天突然斷網了
<zhenbeiju55> 本來想說我碰見一個台灣美女的
<byonk> 然後呢~
<zhenbeiju55> 向我問路了債
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<icman> 我想起一個笑話...@@
<zhenbeiju55> 什麽
<icman> 從前有一個太監..@@
<zhenbeiju55> 你們知道聊天室這個程序使用什麽語言寫的嗎
<zhenbeiju55> 然後呢
<icman> 你應該問   下面呢?
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<icman> 你亂碼了@@
<zhenbeiju55> 沒有 被你弄無語了
<icman> 喔XD
<zhenbeiju55> XD 是什麽
<icman> 不要問，很恐怖
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<zhenbeiju55> 我從來不怕
<zhenbeiju55> 我是光棍  就要有光棍精神
<icman> 嗯，那我就說了，從前有一個太監..
<icman> 算了.. XD
<icman> 你去google比較快 :D
<zhenbeiju55> 。。
<zhenbeiju55> 哪裏能下載聊天實的源代碼呀
<acman> 啥叫聊天室的源代碼?
<acman> 你是說irc嗎
<acman> 如果是指這裡的這個聊天室,那就是irc, 這邊找: http://www.irc.org/techie.html
<hermitduan> hello
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<zhenbeiju55> 你們有人想過來大陸玩嗎
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 這裏有有錢人嗎
<Liquir_ice> hihi
<zhenbeiju55> ?
<zhenbeiju55> 哭了 X-chat 是用C 語言寫的
<zhenbeiju55> 一點也不懂阿
<zhenbeiju55> 誰可以幫我呀
<zhenbeiju55> 這裏誰會編程呀
<zhenbeiju55> C 語言的
<byonk> zhenbeiju55, 買書來看阿!
<zhenbeiju55> :)
<zhenbeiju55> 各位 晚安哦
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-08
<shanwu> hi
<shanwu> hi,all 
<shanwu> hi
<shanwu> kenyu
<HugoKuo__>  請
<HugoKuo__> 問
<HugoKuo__> 問如
<HugoKuo__> 請問一下如果eth0  bridge 到 br0 後   br0 ip是 192.168.2.1       
<HugoKuo__> 那如果我再設定 eth0 ip 192.168.1.3 這樣 能ping  2l4
<HugoKuo__> ping到 192.168.1.1嗎
<zhenbeiju55> hello
<Apua> 有人有在關注EzGO，同時又有在關注這個IRC的嗎？
<medicalwei> 我只有收 EzGO 的 IRC
<medicalwei> Apua: 
<medicalwei> 弄錯，是 Mailing list
<HugoKuo__> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 169.254.169.254/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:8773
<HugoKuo__> 請問這行有錯ㄇ
<HugoKuo__> 目前可以直接curl 192.168.1.1:8773   可是 curl 169.254.169.254 卻不行
<HugoKuo__> 請問我有下錯指令ㄇ? 謝謝
<medicalwei> 呃.......
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: --dport 8773
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: --to-destination 不要加 port
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 169.254.169.254/32 -p tcp  -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:8773
<medicalwei> 呃
<HugoKuo__> 婀
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: OK 嗎 OwO?
<HugoKuo__> 目標是 192.168.1.1:8773 port
<medicalwei> 是啊
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: dport 是 8773 XD"
<HugoKuo__> 試試看@@
<HugoKuo__> 等等喔
<medicalwei> HugoKuo__: to-destination 應該只要設 ip
<medicalwei> 恩
<HugoKuo__> 不行
<HugoKuo__> 我發現阿
<HugoKuo__> 很怪的事情
<HugoKuo__> 就是我設了那個規則後
<HugoKuo__> 他並不會做NAT
<HugoKuo__> 一樣還是跑出去internet
<HugoKuo__>  traceroute 169.254.169.254
<HugoKuo__> traceroute to 169.254.169.254 (169.254.169.254), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<HugoKuo__>  1  ubuntu2.tw.megatrends.com (192.168.1.2)  0.166 ms  0.282 ms  0.273 ms
<HugoKuo__>  2  ubuntu4.tw.megatrends.com (192.168.1.4)  0.262 ms  0.252 ms  0.240 ms
<HugoKuo__>  3  172.16.3.1 (172.16.3.1)  0.665 ms  1.254 ms  1.473 ms
<HugoKuo__>  4  61-220-35-254.hinet-ip.hinet.net (61.220.35.254)  30.866 ms 61-219-69-254.hinet-ip.hinet.net (61.219.69.254)  12.827 ms 61-220-35-254.hinet-ip.hinet.net (61.220.35.254)  31.023 ms
<HugoKuo__> 我關不住他 XD
 * medicalwei 就不清楚了，我沒有試過 NAT
<HugoKuo__> 謝謝囉
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-09
<zhenbeiju55> byonk, 在作什么呢
<zhenbeiju55> 有人陪我聊天吗
<lainy_> 嗨
<zhenbeiju55> 有人在吗~
<zhenbeiju55> 怎么一天都没有人说话呢
<kennyluck> 你今天說了幾次話？
<zhenbeiju55> 好几次吧
<kennyluck> 那你可能要找比較多人說話的頻道囉
<kennyluck> 比如說 #python-tw 之類的
<zhenbeiju55> 哦 我找找
<zhenbeiju55> 没加进去  自动跳转到 #python-unregistered
<kennyluck> zhenbeiju55, 抱歉 弄錯了 是 #python.tw
<zhenbeiju55> o 
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<zhenbeiju55> 加进去了  ~~  谢谢哦
<l135790w> 好寧靜
<medicalwei> l135790w: >w</
<l135790w> medicalwei >////////<
<medicalwei> l135790w: 剛好有在看 IRC >w<
<l135790w> medicalwei 哈哈
<l135790w> medicalwei 我要去寫程式了
<l135790w> 掰掰
<medicalwei> l135790w: 掰喵~
<byonk> medicalwei, 摸頭~
<medicalwei> byonk: 喵～
<byonk> >///<
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-10
<tommy_> 管理在不。
<medicalwei> OwO
<tommy_> hell0
<tommy_> hello
<cpyi> Why are you like to use ubuntu
<cc_> hi
<cc_> is anyone here
<l135790w> 0..0
<Apua> 0..0
<l135790w> 有人在嗎
<l135790w> 拜託一下><
<l135790w> ffmpeg指令
<l135790w> codec 到你要怎麼打.....
<l135790w> codec 到底要怎麼打.....
<l135790w> 編碼器好多種
<14WAA23MN> 和力量咯
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-02
<xnccm> 请问一下，IRC有英语学习的频道吗？
<xnccm> google搜索没找到
<Administrator__> hello
<Administrator__> everybody
<Administrator__> Do you have a dinner?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-06
<lotus2015> 怎样将一个用户加入到sudoers中
<lotus2015> ？
<lotus2015> 菜鸟求教
<keats> visudo
<lotus2015> Thanks
<hugokuo> 請問lvm 可以做Raid 0 嗎?
<martinphone> can anyone help me configure radiotray so I can listen to taiwanese radio stations?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-08
<doa> 有谁编译过一个微内核叫做l4ka
<BlueT_> 怎麼大部分都丟一個問題然後就跑了...
<mosesofmason> 因為沒人回答
<BlueT_> mosesofmason: 應該是沒人『那麼快』回答
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-01
<chaowb> Hello AV8D!!
<chaowb> hello
<chaowb> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-03
<lalalila> Hi, Do you know where I can get Ubuntu commercial support in Taiwan?
<lalalila> hi hi, does anyone know where I can get ubuntu commercial support in Taiwan?
<jk__> ls
<lalalila> hihi
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-05
<AutumnDog> 大家好~~有木有可以chat一chat的~
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-06
<jzmer> 香港最大的isp是哪一间？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-03-31
<wei> hello
<wei> i am a newer
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-04
<billcho> Hello
<billcho> 有人升級到 14.04 嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-31
<Mark___> Test
<root_____> Test
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-01
<mark_chang_1492> test
<romber> Hi, 請問有沒有甚麼command可以在執行另一個command的同時show出pid ?
<romber> 類似加上 "&" 在背景執行時的效果
<freen0d3rr> hello guys, sorry to bother, Someone could help me to access a file from a pan.baidu.com ? That I cannt acces. I think baidu doesnt allow other countries
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-02
<mark_chang_1492> 看來15.04好像沒有什麼驚艷的大異動
<icebaby_> 大家好
 * Tomlin690 Orz
<gebjgd> kubuntu 赞
<Tomlin690> KDE介面作真的不錯
<Tomlin690> 我還在習慣irc，我不太會用irc，是否有什麼簡易教學
<gebjgd> tomcheng76, 太慢
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, 太慢 過重
<Tomlin690> gebjgd: 是喔你指是的kde嗎，可是比起unity, 我比較喜歡kde，
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, unity是屎
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, kde太重
<Tomlin690> gebjgd: 也是呀
<Tomlin690> 我的NB對ＫＤＥ跑的算是ＯＫ　的
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, 什麼機器跑kde都會慢
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, 我所有的機器都是openbox tint2 wbar
<Tomlin690> 恩
<Tomlin690> 有機會，在變用openbox 玩看看
<Tomlin690> gebjgd,你有夠強，openbox值得玩看看。
<Tomlin690> gebjgd:  晚安!
<gebjgd> Tomlin690, 不強  就是用的年頭夠長
<fooboy> 一直有個笨問題, 目錄的寫入權限到底代表什麼?
<fooboy> 很多文件都說,目錄有w就代表可以在底下建立新檔案跟目錄
<fooboy> 但實際上, 要有+x才能更動目錄底下的檔案
<fooboy> why?!!! 連鳥哥都說目錄有w就可以新增檔案 ---->  http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0210filepermission.php
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-03
<zerng07> +x 才能進入目錄啊。
<zerng07> 要不然是進不去的，有 w 有何用呢？。
<zerng07> 一定要先進得去目錄，才能新增嘛。
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-04
<R47> knock knock
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-05
<XDS2010> anyone around willing to sideload a large android file from baidu ?
<XDS2010> im working on a ubu touch mod need help here
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-04
<leo3388> 兒童節快樂
<liwei3388> 終於搞懂這個網路清談
<Leo3388> 換一個輸入法
<Leo3388> 詞音還真男用
<Leo3388> 難用
<Leo3388> 阿！
<Leo3388> 好冷
<leo3388> 陳立委
<Leo3388>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 4.5.0-040500-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5257U CPU @ 2.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GB, 87.1% free ** Disk: Total: 222.2GB, 87.1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 1h 39m 55s **
<Leo3388> ?
<Leo3388> 不好意思，一直進進出出的
<Leo3388> 我是安裝Linux mint 17.3，可以再這邊討論嗎？
<Leo3388> 沒人？
<Leo3388> 呵呵，大家辛苦了
<Leo3388> 晚安
<Leo3388> 還是這麼多人
<Leo3388> 可是沒有人再聊天
<Leo3388> 我想請問新酷音輸入法的問題說
<Leo3388> 網路上一直找不到怎麼新建立詞庫
<Leo3388> 不知道有沒有前輩可以釋疑
<Leo3388> 好吧
<Leo3388> 謝謝大家
<OMGOMG>  
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-05
<RJHsiao> Hi all, Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party 報名頁出爐囉～歡迎大家一同共襄盛舉！ http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1604-tc 
<RJHsiao> 抱歉網址貼錯了，這個才是正確的 http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1604-tp
<RJHsiao> 台中場是有想啦...可是帶物資跑好麻煩...XDrz
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-08
<Guest28588> 安
